# My new Look 361 stolen - my wife saw the culprits! REWARD



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

This morning my freshly built 361 was stolen from my work's parking garage in downtown Seattle.

My wife drove me (and my bike) in to work today. After she dropped me off in the garage, and I chained up my bike, she left the underground parking garage (that you need a security card to open the gate) where she saw three white males in their mid-20s go in. In retrospect, they were obviously waiting for somebody to leave, so they could get through the gate. 2 were on bikes, a third was on a skateboard. She says the only one she got a good look at had red hair and a red beard. They were all wearing baggy pants. 

SO, if you happen to see a newer looking 361 with an FSA Team Issue Carbon crank, I'm putting together some reward money to catch the thief.


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

Doesn't the garage have any security camera's or anything? During business hours (+2-3 hours) there is a person setting in the booth and cameras all over in both garages I park at.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I recognize those 105 shifters!

Did you file a police report?

Keep an eye on Craigslist.

I wonder how they could possibly sell the thing?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes you do recognize those shifters! Amazing how you figured that out! I did indeed file a police report, but they bluntly let me know that if it was professional thieves that I would never see the bike again. The modus operandi is to steal a bunch of bikes in one area, then transport them far away and sell them there.

P.S. I didn't know it was you who was asking about cyclocross bikes int that forum. I just got a sweet Salsa Las Cruces - the 105 shifters were actually meant for it.

Did you ever find a cross bike? Looking back through your posts, it seems like you've got the bike bug as bad as me.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61226&stc=1&d=1154741641


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I thought I remembered seeing the frame pre-build.

Damn shame...is it covered under a homeowner's policy or are you SOL? I think there's some sort of national bike registry, but not sure how (or whether) it works.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

*might be late...*

if i remember theres a 361 at recycled cycles in the u district


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

If I see it in Spokane, I'll let you know. I'll mostly be looking for a Look with the funky gold pedals. Good luck!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

oops - I should have mentioned - it has yellow Crank Brothers Candy pedals on it now (or did when it was stolen).

Thanks for keeping your eyes open. I really appreciate it.

I'd seen the KG361 at Recycled Cycles - it wasn't mine.


----------



## Shan (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry about your loss. Have you added your bike to http://www.stolenbicycleregistry.com? Ya never know....


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I did post my bike there. And while I was there, I looked up the serial number of my wife's bike and found that it was listed as stolen! 

I gave the bike to the police, and am now out $650.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I did post my bike there. And while I was there, I looked up the serial number of my wife's bike and found that it was listed as stolen!
> 
> I gave the bike to the police, and am now out $650.


Where/how did you buy the unfortunately stolen bike?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I purchased the Bianchi from a posting on Craigslist.

I wanted to follow up with the police to see what they're doing to try and track down the thief, but we're getting the runaround from the cops. It doesn't look like it will be investigated, I assume because it's just a bicycle.

Details here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=72983


----------

